# Christian / family-friendly lease wanted



## bugtussle (Aug 21, 2016)

My son (12) and I are looking for a Christian deer lease for the upcoming season. Unfortunately our 4-generation plot of land in Alabama has passed to the next generation and they don't share the love of deer hunting that our grandfathers shared. Please let me know if you have, or know of, a lease with good Christian men that welcome a dad and his son!

Thanks,

John


----------



## bugtussle (Aug 25, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## Blackmouthcur (Sep 5, 2016)

John , 
My family and I are looking for the same Christian based hunting camp and have tried two camps that have not worked out . I have found some land for lease but need good Christain family's as members to afford it . Please message me or better yet call me if you are interested . 404-807-9222 , thank you Guido Casalini


----------



## MOH06 (Sep 13, 2016)

Blackmouthcur said:


> John ,
> My family and I are looking for the same Christian based hunting camp and have tried two camps that have not worked out . I have found some land for lease but need good Christain family's as members to afford it . Please message me or better yet call me if you are interested . 404-807-9222 , thank you Guido Casalini



How much is the lease?


----------

